# Installing a used transmission



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It should be programmed yes. It will never be proper module for the vehicle though as TCMs are a one time program. 99%+ vehicles never have an issue when module swapped, but it can cause issues.


----------



## Catdaddyriley (Feb 27, 2021)

Ma v e n said:


> It should be programmed yes. It will never be proper module for the vehicle though as TCMs are a one time program. 99%+ vehicles never have an issue when module swapped, but it can cause issues.


So you're saying most likely I should be good? GM only wants 120 to program it. It's a 40 mile drive from transmission shop to GM. You think I'm safe to get it there?


----------

